# Relaxing during 2WW with a toddler???



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi ladies,
Any suggestions on ways to relax and try to stay calm - got 8 days left before test and not got family close by to help and need to keep very active 3 year old busy and happy... 
Also keep getting over positive at every little twinge then completely going the other way and get angry at myself for letting me think it could possibly work - am V confused!!! 
Thanks


----------



## freckles2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello...sorry no advice just wanted to wish you good luck! I am having treatment in July and also have an active toddler so will be interested in any replies!


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

I'm at about the same stage as you - OTD on 13th. As for relaxing - no chance with a toddler!  On the plus side she is a great distraction, and if that makes me more relaxed (as not thinking about tx) then that'll have to do!

Good luck.

Christine
xx


----------



## KJB1978 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for your lovely replies - am having a very bad day today after little sleep last night and needed to see some nice words!

Good Luck Ladies!!!


----------

